# HELLO, WORLD! {Talk?}



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

Hello Madison! Welcome to the forum... My name is Kelsey and I am from Kentucky too. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Madztheflip (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks! ;D


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

where in kentucky do u guys live? my trainer and her daughter have a farm out there


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

welcome madison love your horse im from ireland long way away from kentucky lol hope you get on well here and with your horses


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Madztheflip (Aug 4, 2009)

I live in Lexington..

Thanks for the compliment! 

Where in Ireland do you live?


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi. Welcome to the forum! I'm new here too! Your horse is very pretty! Congrats on the upcoming foals.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

Madztheflip said:


> I live in Lexington..
> 
> well then you might know my trainer and her daughter, her name is Linda Hill, used to be Linda Clayton. Her daughters name is Michelle Zimmer


----------



## Madztheflip (Aug 4, 2009)

Linda Hill sounds really familiar!! What part of Lexington is she in?


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

Madztheflip said:


> Linda Hill sounds really familiar!! What part of Lexington is she in?


i'm not really sure, she's near Paris i think.


----------



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

I am in Bowling Green KY. Its in the South Central part of the state.


----------



## Madztheflip (Aug 4, 2009)

Haha, I've been to both Bowling Green and Paris..
I think I showed Saddle-seat in Bowling Green last year.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Madztheflip said:


> I live in Lexington..
> 
> Thanks for the compliment!
> 
> Where in Ireland do you live?


in louth the smallest county lol:lol::lol: 
it rains alot though


----------



## Madztheflip (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh.. Haha. 
I know people who live in Glasgow.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Howdy Ma'am, I am from western Kentucky, Livingston county


----------

